# JoWood und Piranha Bytes gehen verschiedene Wege. Was sagen Sie zur Trennung?



## Administrator (26. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ich98 (26. Mai 2007)

[x] Gut! Denn die Zusammenarbeit hat sichtlich nicht funktioniert.

Jetzt werden wir sehen, wer von beiden mehr am Gothic3 Desaster schuld hatte, denn nun programmieren/produzieren beide unabhängig von einander ein Spiel.
Bei PB geh ich einfach mal davon aus, dass sie jetzt keine Dönerbude aufmachen.


----------



## machineoverkill (26. Mai 2007)

ich finds gut^^

aber wieso sollte jowood ein besseres gothic machen? haben nicht piranha bytes gothic erfunden?


----------



## ich98 (26. Mai 2007)

machineoverkill am 26.05.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds gut^^
> 
> aber wieso sollte jowood ein besseres gothic machen? haben nicht piranha bytes gothic erfunden?



Das stimmt, aber Jowood hat die Rechte an Gothic2-xy.


----------



## jonny (26. Mai 2007)

SYSTEM am 26.05.2007 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



die unterste antwortmöglichkeit "Wer hat sich von wem getrennt?" hat mehr in sich, als eig gedacht, oder?^^

vllt hab ich was nich genau gelesen, aber wer von beiden partnern hat die zusammenarbeit beendet? und warum genau?


----------



## machineoverkill (26. Mai 2007)

jonny am 26.05.2007 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 26.05.2007 16:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tja, darüber könnte man jetzt spekulieren ! 

dumm ist nur dabei dass weitere gothic fortsetzungen damit gestorben sein
dürften. jowood hat die rechte - können es aber nicht und prianha bytes können -
dürfen aber nicht ..*grmpf*^^


----------



## doceddy (26. Mai 2007)

[ X ] mir doch egal
Fand schon g2 scheiße und von wem der vierte Teil kommt, ist mir ziemlich egal


----------



## machineoverkill (26. Mai 2007)

doceddy am 26.05.2007 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> [ X ] mir doch egal
> Fand schon g2 scheiße und von wem der vierte Teil kommt, ist mir ziemlich egal




welcher teil gefällt dir denn am besten?


----------



## doceddy (26. Mai 2007)

den drittel, aber auch der war nichts besonderes...


----------



## machineoverkill (27. Mai 2007)

doceddy am 26.05.2007 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> den drittel, aber auch der war nichts besonderes...




der dritte konnte zum grossen teil die erwartungen der fangemeinde nicht erfüllen würde ich sagen, ich bin jedenfalls schon recht enttäuscht.  aber was zur hölle hast du dann gegen g2 ??? ich meine entweder
mag man die gothic reihe oder eben nicht - der zweite teil ist aber unangefochten das maß der dinge.


----------



## Rosini (27. Mai 2007)

Über die Trennung kann man sich natürlich streiten. Manche finden es gut, manche meinen, dass JoWood zu Pyranha Bytes wie die Faust aufs Auge passt. Mir soll es recht sein. JoWood ist ein grottenschlechter Publisher - IMO, und da JoWood die Rechte an weiteren Gothic Teilen hat, mach ich mir aus der Serie keine Hoffnung mehr.

Man kann sich auch darüber verhauen, wer denn jetzt das bessere Gothic machen würde? Pyranha Bytes, oder JoWood. Ich sag es mal so: JoWood will  ein Produkt schnell schnell veröffentlichen, unabhängig vom Status des Spiels. Was dann dabei herauskommt, sieht man ja an beinahe allen JoWood Titeln. Was nun aus Pyranha Bytes wird, weiß ich nicht. Wenn bei der Produktion wegen erheblichem Zeitmangel Entwicklungsfehler entstehen, seh ich das Problem eher beim Publisher.

Ich halte Piranha Bytes für ein gutes Entwicklerteam, dass uns mit der Gothic-Reihe bereichert hat. Aber alle Teile waren von anfang an mit Bugs bedeckt. Und immer wieder hieß es... die Zeit spielte nicht mit. Wenn jemandem Geld wichtiger ist, als die große Fangemeinde, dann kann mich ein JoWood mal gerne am Hintern lecken. Wie war es, dass der Patchsupport für Gothic 3 eingestellt werden sollte? Gerüchte? Oder wars eine Tatsächlichkeit. Hab das leider nur am Rande mitbekommen...

Ich für meinen Teil sage: Lebe wohl JoWood, ich werde euch nicht vermissen. Verhunzt weiterhin die Gothic-Lizenz und lasst mich damit in Ruhe. Wie man schon merkt, bin ich ein ziemlicher Gothic-Freak und stehe entsprechend zu meiner Meinung. Geldgier, unfertige Produkte, Beta-Tester? Nicht mit mir!


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2007)

Rosini am 27.05.2007 02:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Trennung kann man sich natürlich streiten. Manche finden es gut, manche meinen, dass JoWood zu Pyranha Bytes wie die Faust aufs Auge passt. Mir soll es recht sein. JoWood ist ein grottenschlechter Publisher - IMO, und da JoWood die Rechte an weiteren Gothic Teilen hat, mach ich mir aus der Serie keine Hoffnung mehr.
> 
> Man kann sich auch darüber verhauen, wer denn jetzt das bessere Gothic machen würde? Pyranha Bytes, oder JoWood. Ich sag es mal so: JoWood will  ein Produkt schnell schnell veröffentlichen, unabhängig vom Status des Spiels. Was dann dabei herauskommt, sieht man ja an beinahe allen JoWood Titeln. Was nun aus Pyranha Bytes wird, weiß ich nicht. Wenn bei der Produktion wegen erheblichem Zeitmangel Entwicklungsfehler entstehen, seh ich das Problem eher beim Publisher.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe es auch eher positiv. So kann Piranha Bytes jetzt wirklich ohne Druck sich an ganz was neues wagen. Vielleicht schaffen sie es ja nochmal so eine tolle Welt, eben mit anderen Charakteren und anderer Story, zu erschaffen. Ich wünsch ihnen jedenfalls viel Glück. Sie sind einer der sympathischsten Entwickler die ich je erlebt hab und Fehler macht jeder Mal. Hoffe sie haben daraus gelernt.


----------



## XIII13 (18. Juni 2007)

Shadow_Man am 27.05.2007 03:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 27.05.2007 02:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss schön sein, wenn man sich so etwas völlig realitätsfremdes einreden kann.

Aber in einem Punkt muss ich zustimmen: Ein anderes Team wird auch kein "richtiges" Gothic abliefern, aber es kann dennoch ein Meisterwerk werden.
Mal sehen, wer das besser Spiel macht.
Und nach dem, was ich gehört habe, ist Jowood wirklich nicht gerade ein Publisher, der Spiele oft verschiebt, damit sie Bugfrei werden.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (21. Juni 2007)

SYSTEM am 26.05.2007 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Da Gothic 1 noch ohne JoWood (->Shoebox/Egmont Interactive) war und Gothic 1 (imo) auch das beste aller Gothics war, finde ich gut, dass JoWood nun weg ist.
Hoffentlich besinnen sich die PBs wieder auf die Stärken von G1 (und G2) und machen was neues, vernünftiges. Gothic muss das ja nicht zwingend heissen...


----------



## IXS (21. Juni 2007)

Die nächsten Spiele der beiden "Softwareschmieden" werden wohl verdeutlichen, wer bei Gothic 3 die größten Patzer verursacht hat.


----------

